# First Snow on the ground



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well guys I just woke up to some Snow for the first time on the ground this morning. And took some pics and they are calling for 1-4" by the end of the day.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet Steve


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good steve...enjoy! The real party starts next weekend:waving:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Ron its sticking to the roads and drives now. And they are salting. payup

Tim I will I cant wait to use the new plow. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Steve are you working today?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here steve enjoy!




weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
One product issued by NWS for: Madison OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
548 AM EST MON NOV 10 2008

.A PERSISTENT WESTERLY FLOW OFF THE RELATIVELY WARM WATERS OF
LAKE ERIE WILL ALLOW LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS TO CONTINUE TODAY.

OHZ012-014-102100-
/O.EXA.KCLE.LE.Y.0006.000000T0000Z-081110T2100Z/
LAKE-ASHTABULA INLAND-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...JEFFERSON
548 AM EST MON NOV 10 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST THIS
AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST THIS
AFTERNOON.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP AND MOVE INTO
NORTHEAST OHIO THIS MORNING AND AFTERNOON. AN ADDITIONAL 1 TO 4
INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE...MAINLY INLAND OF THE LAKE. THIS WILL
BRING STORM TOTALS TO 3 TO 5 INCHES.

BY THIS AFTERNOON...SOME RAIN MAY MIX WITH THE SNOW AND THEREFORE
LIMIT AFTERNOON ACCUMULATIONS.

A TROUGH IS EXPECTED TO CROSS LAKE ERIE EARLY THIS EVENING AND
WITH ITS PASSAGE THE WINDS WILL TURN MORE NORTHWESTERLY.
ADDITIONAL LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE TONIGHT.

IF YOU WILL BE TRAVELING ACROSS THIS AREA TODAY...BE PREPARED FOR
RAPID CHANGES IN ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO
NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE NEWS SOURCE FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes right down the road from the house. Why? 

I need to take the pow back and get the new moldboard on it. I talked to my buddy from Carnegie Body and he said bring it in and he would replace it said they have been getting a lot of them damaged from shipping.

Yea Tim I saw that. Thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Frank has to be loving you lol.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well dam it I want to put the first scratches in it. And I paid for a new plow and I want a new plow.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just been updated.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
704 AM EST MON NOV 10 2008

.A PERSISTENT WESTERLY FLOW OFF THE RELATIVELY WARM WATERS OF
LAKE ERIE WILL ALLOW LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS TO CONTINUE TODAY.

OHZ012-014-PAZ002-102015-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.Y.0006.000000T0000Z-081110T2100Z/
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.W.0005.081110T1204Z-081110T2100Z/
LAKE-ASHTABULA INLAND-SOUTHERN ERIE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...JEFFERSON...EDINBORO
704 AM EST MON NOV 10 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST THIS
AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST THIS
AFTERNOON. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP AND MOVE INTO
NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA THIS MORNING AND
AFTERNOON. AN ADDITIONAL 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE. THIS
WILL BRING STORM TOTALS TO 4 TO LOCALLY 8 INCHES.

IF YOU WILL BE TRAVELING ACROSS THIS AREA TODAY...BE PREPARED FOR
RAPID CHANGES IN ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO
NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE NEWS SOURCE FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

That's about what we got on the ground this morning, kinda looks like a heavy frost..
but this is what the weather wizards are saying for us today..
OSWEGO-JEFFERSON-LEWIS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...OSWEGO...WATERTOWN...LOWVILLE
615 AM EST MON NOV 10 2008

...HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOWS ACROSS THE TUG HILL REGION...

A PLUME OF HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE TUG
HILL REGION EAST OF LAKE ONTARIO THROUGH 8 AM. THE MOST PERSISTENT
SNOW WILL BE FOUND FROM SANDY CREEK AND LACONA NORTH THROUGH
ADAMS...BARNES CORNERS...COPENHAGEN...CARTHAGE...AND LOWVILLE
WITH SNOWFALL RATES AROUND AN INCH PER HOUR. ROADS WILL BE SNOW
COVERED...SLUSHY...AND VERY SLIPPERY...WITH THE WORST CONDITIONS
ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF THE TUG HILL INCLUDING ROUTE 12 AND
ROUTE 177 BETWEEN LOWVILLE AND INTERSTATE 81. MOTORISTS SHOULD USE
CAUTION AND ALLOW EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR DESTINATION.
The latest snowfall reports from The National Weather Service in Buffalo, NY:
Cassadaga, 4.0"... Eggertsville, 3.6"... Kenmore, 3.5"... Randolph, 3.0"...
Boston, 3.0"... Lancaster, 2.0"... Elma, 2.0"... Alden, 2.0"... Orchard Park,
2.0"... East Aurora, 1.0".


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I woke up this morning and saw some snow over here on the westside also. Just a little, supposed to turn to showers later in the day, Which is good. I have a cleanup and a tree to trim this morning.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;630604 said:


> I woke up this morning and saw some snow over here on the westside also. Just a little, supposed to turn to showers later in the day, Which is good. I have a cleanup and a tree to trim this morning.


Yeah thats the way i feel get the clen-ups out of the way then let it snow. Im from jersey, you have more of a issue with snow. It just does not like to snow here!:crying:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well guys the Clap said Tom was out plowing and had a hose blow already the first time out so I think he is going to be *****ing this year. J/K litttle buddy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well we had about 3 inches of snow last night. Took the salter out for spin but didn't need it.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;630626 said:


> Well we had about 3 inches of snow last night. Took the salter out for spin but didn't need it.


So does that means that you took the spreader to Timmie's for a cup of coffee


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;630634 said:


> So does that means that you took the spreader to Timmie's for a cup of coffee


Actually I stopped my McDonald's and told them I need extra salt for my fries !


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;630626 said:


> Well we had about 3 inches of snow last night. Took the salter out for spin but didn't need it.


3" down here would have everybody out plowing and salting.


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

Got about 4-6inches south of Gowanda down around Dayton, South Dayton, and Cherry Creek.
Cleared a couple driveways but the temperature is right on that borderline that it's really slushy.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

just in time steve now did you FF new plow up ?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Parts of the plow I did


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

East side of Cleveland got it pretty good today. I was out in Mentor in my van sliding around when I finally remembered that I spent so much time making sure the truck was ready for the snow that I forgot to get new tires for my van.
Defiantly going to do that later this week.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks I'll have somemore here soon I hope.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

f250man;635380 said:


> Thanks I'll have somemore here soon I hope.


You def will steve! Get that plow ready, and good luck!:salute:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its ready Tim and Thanks.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Start fanning some of that stuff this way!


----------

